# AR-196



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2004)

Some help with AR-196

```
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/sww2/ar196.html
```


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2004)

Also at this site 3000 different aircrafts data, photo, plans, etc. Site available in Russian and English


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 25, 2004)

ohhhh, russian, i know someone that will like that..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2004)

ive never read this thread, and i only know 3 russian words anyway 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 28, 2004)

oh


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2004)

8)


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 28, 2004)

Whats the prob Bob?

Site looks fine, if incomprehensible!

Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 28, 2004)

bob, who's bob?


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 28, 2004)

My kids watch Bob the Builder, Its just a saying.

<slids sideways, hides behind convenient placed plane> 

Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 28, 2004)

there's no shame in watching bob the builder


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 29, 2004)

or postman pat for that matter 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 29, 2004)

but we gotta draw the line at the tellietubbies, OK?


----------



## Crazy (Feb 29, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 29, 2004)

you haven't posted in a while crazy? why not?


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 29, 2004)

Hey, Tinky-Winky is my main man!

Kiwimac


----------



## Crazy (Feb 29, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> you haven't posted in a while crazy? why not?



Been on a trip



Kiwimac said:


> Hey, Tinky-Winky is my main man!



??


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 29, 2004)

Anywhere nice  

Hot Space


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 29, 2004)

Wright-Patterson AFB


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 29, 2004)

Cool 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 1, 2004)

no idea where that is..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2004)

you wouldnt 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 6, 2004)

that was a cheap shot C.C. shame on you...........................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2004)

no, i never said it was spam, i said it was cheap..................


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2004)

now this is spam


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 20, 2004)

tut tut 8) your obviously fogetting how to spam                                                                 

thats better


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2004)

i don't have time to spam like that.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2004)

me neither, but its worth it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2004)

what do you mean you don't have time, you get in one day what i get in a week.............

although it is very impressive.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2004)

of course its impressive, everything about me is impressive


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2004)

apart from your self confessed knowledge of aircraft.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2004)

its impressive for an average person


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2004)

to the average person, the spitfire was the only plane in the conflict..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2004)

exactly  i know otherwise


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2004)

i doubt that.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2004)

that was cheap, considering the P.108 is a very little known aircraft that i know a fair amount on


----------



## plan_D (May 30, 2004)

To the average person I'd say the Hurricane and Spitfire were the only planes, but they wouldn't be able to tell the difference. 

Example; I told a friend of mine about this Messerschmit car my uncle has, he wasn't surprised. And I informed of the big deal, mentioning the 109, he had no clue. And then he had the cheek to say 'you look too far into World War 2'


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2004)

even before i got interested in planes, i knew about the spit, hurricane, lancaster, 111, stuka, 109, 262 and 10 i didnt know anything about them, but i knew of tem


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2004)

even before i got interested in planes, i knew about the spit, hurricane, lancaster, 111, stuka, 109, 262 and 10 i didnt know anything about them, but i knew of tem


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2004)

i think allot of that's down to me.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2004)

no but i have known about those planes long before i knew you


----------

